# Good Times Bad Times - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Led Zeppelin's classic: a quick look at how i play this great tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Telecaster

[video=youtube;DOlSPCOOnWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOlSPCOOnWM[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good one!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for taking the time to do all of these tutorials. 
I ALWAYS enjoy them and appreciate that you post thread on this forum.

My friend (and GC forum member) often says to me "Did you see the latest maplebaby tutorial?" 

You are a very skilled player and teacher!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great!

I like too that you use the "old school" barre chords because I know them.

I have found that reading tabs, and even when I can figure out notation, you see the notes that need to be played, but it's difficult for me to recognize that you can use a very familiar shape and just play part of it to get what you need.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice vid! I love that song. You nail it.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello gentlemen and your kind posts are greatly appreicated....hope everyone is very well,

dale


----------

